# Black Friday!!! What did you buy?



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm heading to the mall in a few hours.  I'm going to buy tons and tons of baby clothes, strollers, cribs, carriages, blankets, toys, maternity clothes.. everything baby i got it.. and Christmas shopping.  And of course maybe some MAC for myself since Ive been feeling nauseous lately


----------



## user46 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not going out early, only because there's nothing i want that would be sold out or anything and i have to work at 10. BUT. i do wanna get a pair of jeans and long sleeve shirts for myself


----------



## MsButterfli (Nov 28, 2008)

all i ordered so far was this 3 in 1 blanket/throw/robe thingy from Macy's, im still browsing thru sites online cuz i cant stand up to long on lines nowadays

***edit and 2 palettes from coastal scents since they had 25% off today, maybe i'll start pressing piggies now so i can use em lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 28, 2008)

Just jeans. No other online sales have been really impressing me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2008)

I ordered some brushes and pigments from coastal scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



25% off.. not that bad.

Here we don't have any sales today.


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I ordered some brushes and pigments from coastal scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



25% off.. not that bad.

Here we don't have any sales today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We don't either, we have to wait till Boxing day and they start here


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

2 Mac l/s 2 Mac l/g 10% off at the CCO 
2 Leather covered Bibles at 30% off

Thats it..It was a cheap uneventful  Black Friday for me


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 28, 2008)

ooh I need to check out my cco, i didn't know they had sales!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^ yep just for today and the day after Christmas I think


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 28, 2008)

NOTHING!!! been at work since 8am and don't get off til 5!! this sooo sucks....


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_2 Mac l/s 2 Mac l/g 10% off at the CCO 
2 Leather covered Bibles at 30% off

Thats it..It was a cheap uneventful  Black Friday for me_

 
Tish was so good compared to me ... I got:

#4 lashes
Pink Freeze l/s
1N l/s
Strange & Exotic l/s
Racy 3Dglass
Accentuate/Sculpt powder compact
Perky p/p
Royal Wink f/l

I am hiding in my house for the rest of the day ... last night was insane!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 28, 2008)

I didn't really buy anything. I forgot to check out the premium jeans section at Macy's. I have to do that tomorrow when I get off work. My brother bought a new computer. It's a HP. the desktop comes with a 21.5 in monitor, printer and free anti-virus software.


----------



## utgirl2006 (Nov 28, 2008)

I loved the 10% off at the CCO (Allen).  I got the following:

In living pink - e/s
Dipdown - fluidline
Serenly - blush
162 brush
6 l/g
Pleat e/s palette
Trip e/s palette
2 l/s


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ They let you buy 6 l/g at one time??? They normally limit you to 3 of any of one item


----------



## pinktraits (Nov 28, 2008)

Gift for my mom (I think it's the same thing MsButterfli got, a nifty cotton/fleece blanket/shawl from Macy's for only 20 something)
A jacket (which was pricier than I thought, I'm thinking about returning it, it was so crazy I just wanted out asap and didn't notice the unreduced price til I got home. *sigh*)
A cute top
A Tam (love these things, if they weren't sopricey everywhere I'd have one in every color)
No MAC for me *tear*, I just couldn't bring myself to drive for two hours to get to my closest CCO and the only thing from the main MAC line I want I can only get online anyway. So, yeah, I did pretty good this year.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 28, 2008)

I swore I wasn't going anywhere, but I went out and got my husband this massaging pad thing for his chair, a tea set for my sister, and I bought some stuff for myself at coastalscents.com since it's all 25% off.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 28, 2008)

I went to walmart (which I hate), toys r us , old navy ,the MCX(marine corps exchange) and then to the outlets cco and carters since the whole store was 50% off or more with an extra 10 percent if you got there before 12. 500.00 later all I got myself was a hand mixer ,new christmas tree and the best part of the trip naked space l/g, perky paint pot, and 4n lipstick for only 31.00!!! I heart the cco. Ohh and I almost forgot I got shampoo and conditioner too. lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_I went to walmart (which I hate), toys r us , old navy ,the MCX(marine corps exchange) and then to the outlets cco and carters since the whole store was 50% off or more with an extra 10 percent if you got there before 12. 500.00 later all I got myself was a hand mixer ,new christmas tree and the best part of the trip naked space l/g, perky paint pot, and 4n lipstick for only 31.00!!! I heart the cco. Ohh and I almost forgot I got shampoo and conditioner too. lol_

 
I know right I have four 4N's I Love love that lipstick!! It is my new Fave....


----------



## utgirl2006 (Nov 28, 2008)

No, i bought 3 on my credit card and then came back and bought the 3 others I wanted in cash.  They follow the rules, which I appreciate and like.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh yeah that is what I normally do to....But they could not have made me come back last night...AWFUL!!!! That store was a fire hazard with all the people packed in there


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi,

I went to the CCO at the St. Augustine, FL Outlet mall today and got:

MAC Fluidline      Non Conformist
                         Jadeye
                         Iris Eyes
                         Macroviolet

MAC shadestick: Beige Ing

Sandy


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 29, 2008)

nothing ... i didnt go this year its to crazy out there i tell ya .. i rather just pay full price instead of gettin knocked out at all those stores by those crazy shoppers


----------



## pink_lily002 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmm....I got up way too early so that I could take my car into the shop.  Came to find out that I needed a new power steering pump!  So no shopping for me, just a present for my car lol.  I had to work too (at the mall), so I wasn't about to try venturing to other stores.  I knew if mine was busy, the others would be busy too!


----------



## jinxii (Nov 29, 2008)

I had to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and unfortunately I work at a clothing store in the mall... had a LOOOONG day.


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 29, 2008)

I got a Betsey Johnson purse for $33 that was 88. And got an Ecko red wallet for 15 that was 42. So I'm happy!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 30, 2008)

I was boring lol....I hit Walmart up at 10 am for a 20 piece pot and pan set, a vacuum, and a blender


----------



## rbella (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought a bottle of wine and a pack of peanut m&m's.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 30, 2008)

I went shopping with my mom at a few different stores. She got some sweaters, a special edition Mario nintendo DS, and a wool peacoat for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I just got two camis, lol.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Nov 30, 2008)

The wii! haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_I was boring lol....I hit Walmart up at 10 am for a 20 piece pot and pan set, a vacuum, and a blender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yuck...that sounds to domestic for me! Are you gonna use those things too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Women like you give me and rbella a bad name!! Get over your Womanhood!


----------



## rbella (Nov 30, 2008)

^^^I know, right?  I would die if a vacuum entered my home unattended by a maid.  I am poor, but I save my money for maids.  Yes I do, I am that pathetic.

Also, how in the hell can a set of pots come in 20 pieces?  WTF?  How many pieces do you need?  I have 2 pots, 1 for boiling water and 1 for show.

I do use blenders.  I like Margaritas.


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought some chickens to roast, cereal, milk and frozen pizzas to go with the beer and football. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later, I caved and bought myself a new Steelers hoodie and jersey, some sweaters, the VIP UD pencil set, some xmas gifts from Old Navy, a big ass bottle of Purity Made Simple, and a Red Bull.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yuck...that sounds to domestic for me! Are you gonna use those things too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Women like you give me and rbella a bad name!! Get over your Womanhood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought you bought all those types of things for the man to use...am I wrong lol


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^I know, right? I would die if a vacuum entered my home unattended by a maid. I am poor, but I save my money for maids. Yes I do, I am that pathetic.

Also, how in the hell can a set of pots come in 20 pieces? WTF? How many pieces do you need? I have 2 pots, 1 for boiling water and 1 for show.

I do use blenders. I like Margaritas._

 
The real mystery was why did I buy that 20 piece pot and pan set when the only way I know how to cook is by throwing something in the microwave lol....I do see the good 'ol blender getting put to good use though


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have about 2 pots/ 1 skillet and 1 saute pan that i use regularly ok 1-2x a week...I would have to think more about where to put the other 16 pieces or was it 10 pieces  with lids...That may be workable...


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have about 2 pots/ 1 skillet and 1 saute pan that i use regularly ok 1-2x a week...I would have to think more about where to put the other 16 pieces or was it 10 pieces with lids...That may be workable..._

 
It was like 6 pots with lids, two cake pans, one cookie sheet (for all the dessert I don't ever make lol), and like 5 different kitchen utencils....The man needs to learn to cook asap


----------



## rbella (Dec 1, 2008)

6 pots??????????  Who the hell needs 6 pots??????????????????????  Unless you don't do dishes, doesn't it just take one pot to boil water?


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought the pink Reflects Glitter,a scarf,a top,underoos,jewlery for my septum,and lobes.

I also got a new microdermal in my chest,but I didn't have to pay for that.


----------



## -moonflower- (Dec 2, 2008)

What is Black Friday? I assune something to do with sales?


----------

